# What to dress an 8 year old boy in for a summer wedding?



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

These wedding threads got me thinking... In about a month we're going to my niece's wedding. Dd (5) has a plethora of lovely dresses to choose from. Ds (8) really has no 'dressy' clothes.

He has khakis and a few polo shirts for church. He owns a tie with Easter eggs on it. This wedding is going to be in an un-airconditioned church. (My sister was married there and the heat/length of the service led of my other sisters to faint, and I was getting close.)

Suggestions for him to wear? What kind of footwear? Fashion is not my forte.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

I think khakis would be fine. I would get him a short sleeve, light weight button down shirt if possible since I think the polo shirt would be a bit too heavy/warm for him. As for shoes, I'd really, really hate to buy shoes just for this, what kind of shoes does he already have?


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

How formal an affair is it?

My girlfriend is getting married next month, but there is an a/c so my kids won't be that bundled. (DD is re-wearing her easter dress, DS is wearing khaki pants and a button up shirt)

I'd go for nice khaki shorts, nice brown sandals and a nice button up short-sleeved shirt...with no a/c comfort comes before 'formality' especially with kiddos. Adults can deal with being hot in dress clothes, kids will just melt down (both emotionally and literally)


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
These wedding threads got me thinking... In about a month we're going to my niece's wedding. Dd (5) has a plethora of lovely dresses to choose from. Ds (8) really has no 'dressy' clothes.

He has khakis and a few polo shirts for church. He owns a tie with Easter eggs on it. This wedding is going to be in an un-airconditioned church. (My sister was married there and the heat/length of the service led of my other sisters to faint, and I was getting close.)

Suggestions for him to wear? What kind of footwear? Fashion is not my forte.

IMO, his khakis and a plain polo shirt would be fine. Ask the bride or her mother, if you aren't sure. They are the arbitrators of the formality of the wedding. As the ring bearer to his sister, Dylan wore khaki pants and an oxford shirt. It was an informal wedding in June.


----------



## Kappa (Oct 15, 2007)

Definitely short sleeves if it is going to be hot in the church, either a polo style or button down, as long as it has a collar, and I would do dress slacks and loafers. Otherwise, anything you feel comfortable bringing him to church in is probably going to be just fine and appropriate.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
How formal an affair is it?

I'd go for nice khaki shorts, nice brown sandals and a nice button up short-sleeved shirt...with no a/c comfort comes before 'formality' especially with kiddos. Adults can deal with being hot in dress clothes, kids will just melt down (both emotionally and literally)

This is pretty much exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

At the outdoor summer wedding that I attended, every single little boy there had on khaki shorts and a blue plaid button up shirt, most were wearing sandals =) I think that must be the boy wedding uniiform =D

see, here's 4 of em =D
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y92...BoysinBlue.jpg


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm picturing little khaki shorts and a nice, but comfey button up top. (something he will wear again)

Then new shoes. But, any shoe he likes. Even if it's tennies, as long as they are clean, he will look wonderful.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

My fil is remarrying next month (mil1 died suddenly last year) and we'll be dressing my 9 yr old in slacks that he can get dirty (in other words, something I can throw in the wash and it won't ruin







) & probably a short sleeve button up w/ a tie. And dress shoes. After the ceremony he can take off his tie. I'll put ds2 in a one piece outfit, probably, and dd will pick out her own dress.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

I am in agreement with those PP's who said to put him in a nice button down light-weight shirt and a pair of khaki shorts. That with some nice, but not expensive, dark brown sandals would look great for a summer wedding. If you opt for the pants, I would still do the sandals. I know that if my feet get hot, then I am miserable!!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

thanks! I found a pair of navy blue twill shorts at Old Navy that were cheap and the right size (8 slim with adjustable waists). And he does probably need a good summer weight button down shirt.

Brown sandals it will be, as soon as I can find a pair that fit. It means dragging him to the shoe store (which he hates).


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
thanks! I found a pair of navy blue twill shorts at Old Navy that were cheap and the right size (8 slim with adjustable waists). And he does probably need a good summer weight button down shirt.

Brown sandals it will be, as soon as I can find a pair that fit. It means dragging him to the shoe store (which he hates).


I bought my sweaty little guy a white button down linen shirt at old navy. It rocks the heat and he looks so dressy in it (even though it's not all that dressy). It also washes really well.

I shorts and sandals would work well.


----------

